# A Question ??



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

What does your Doctor have you on for Pain controll for your FM problems ?If you are Not depressed WHY do they prescrible Anti-depressants ?My doctor wanted me on Elavil for the depression that I argued with him and told him I don't have. He said Anyone in Pain , Has depression. Again I argued that point.I sure see alot of doctor's Pushing these anti-depressants on their patients.I refuse to take a pill for a symptom I don't have. Any input on this is appreciated !


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

Glenda, my doctor suggested elavil for me but it was for sleep. Believe it or not, anti-depressants are good for sleep also. I didn't have depression but the elavil has helped with my sleep. That is the only prescription med I am on. I'm on vitamins and supplements but the elavil is for sleep. I have even heard of some people on the med Neurontin. That is a anti-seizure med but it helps with the nerve ending for pain. This lady was so upset that her doctor prescribed this as she did not have seizures. I guess he did not explain it's purpose. And it sounds like your doctor didn't tellyou about the sleep help of elavil. I only take it at night 10 mg. It just might help you. Some people get by on 25 or 50 mg of benedryl for sleep. I believe Moldie is that lucky person. If I could stay away from prescription drugs, I would. But my sleep deprivation was getting the best of me and I started the elavil. Hope this helps.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Thankyou for your reply.My doctor flat out told me the "Elavil" was for My Depression ! That is what I am Arguing about with my doctor. I am NOT depressed , and he said anyone in severe pain IS Depressed. So I talked to the Pharmacist and was toldit will help me sleep at night when the pain is bad. But it is just an anti-depressant medication.I usually take "Demoral" for painand then I take a "Vistaril" to enhance the effect of the Demoral.I don't take those often though.My doctor has now put me on "Piroxicam" for aanti-inflamitory for the FM.It doesn't even remotely help.The "Elavil" that my doctor put me on is 50 Mg's. That seem's like a high dosage to start with. I just hope the Rhumatologist can help me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Glenda:*Thankyou for your reply.My doctor flat out told me the "Elavil" was for My Depression ! That is what I am Arguing about with my doctor. I am NOT depressed , and he said anyone in severe pain IS Depressed. So I talked to the Pharmacist and was toldit will help me sleep at night when the pain is bad. But it is just an anti-depressant medication.I usually take "Demoral" for painand then I take a "Vistaril" to enhance the effect of the Demoral.I don't take those often though.My doctor has now put me on "Piroxicam" for aanti-inflamitory for the FM.It doesn't even remotely help.The "Elavil" that my doctor put me on is 50 Mg's. That seem's like a high dosage to start with. I just hope the Rhumatologist can help me.*


Glenda, I hope your rheumatologist can help. Yes, i tend to agree with you about the elavil. My doctor wanted to put me on 25mg and I asked for 10mg. Boy, was she shocked! I haven't had one anti-inflammatory work on me and I tried several. Let us know how your rheumy visit goes. Join us tonite on chat, okay? Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Glenda,Fibromyalgia is not considered an inflammatory condition, which is why these type drugs are not helpful for us. Your type pain med makes me nauseuous, which is probably the reason for the Vistaril with it. My pain is controlled with mild exercise (mostly strectches), trigger point massage, wm moist heat, and getting my deep sleep. I am the lucky stiff Lynne mentioned that benedryl is helpful for this. It is an antihistamine, but makes you groggy too. I believe it has some anticholinergic properties in as well. I often have post nasal drip, so it helps with that too. I only take it at night though, because of the fatigue factor. I understand your resistence of taking medication, as I don't think many of us fibro people handle meds well. I wish you luck in finding something that is helpful for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2000)

One of the theories of fibromyalgia is that the body cannot readily produce the necessary seratonin for stage 4 deep sleep. Without this seratonin - the body is unable to as effectively or efficiently repair itself (such as the minor muscular tears everyone experiences everyday - let alone the major injuries.) The anti-depressants help the brain produce the necessary chemicals and thus improve sleep. That's why it is prescribed for fibro patients - but not in the higher doses that it would be for treating depression. Elavil is pretty helpful. I was given a prescription for Deseryl, but I haven't been taking it. I have been going through physical therapy that has helped immensely. Best of luck to you.


----------

